# Portfolio Raw: Carlos Bueno



## Buma (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello,


I would like to present my portfolio black&white, I'll be very happy if you enjoy for a while 


Regards,
Carlos,


----------



## sashbar (Dec 7, 2013)

Buma, post a couple of images here, most members will not open the link.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 7, 2013)

Quite terrific.
My favorite is the 4th down on the first page of Antidote.
There were several that I would like to see much larger to appreciate more.


----------



## weepete (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice collection, I enjoyed having a look at them. I think I like the one with the pidgeons best, but it's a tough call as there are some really strong shots there


----------



## Buma (Dec 7, 2013)

Much appreciate your comments 

*Weepete,* right now fujirummors talks about the portfolio. I let Patrik choose photo and pick pigeon for highlights*

The_traveler* you are sure #4 antidote is on the top for me,
And this one, also, maybe not the best but both have good memories.











Regards,
Carlos,


----------



## zebosenior (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice work.....


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 9, 2013)

Superb portfolio. Lots of great images. Please post more


----------



## Buma (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for your comments


----------

